# New froglet, SLS? what to do?



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

So I received a tad a while back and the little fella just morphed out. His front legs look pretty tiny. He is cruising around his tub, but I haven't actually been able to watch him move or eat yet. I put some dusted melanos in there and they are gone, so I think he got them. Also it looks like he put down a few springtails...

So... Is his fate sealed? Should I go get some Orajel and cull him? Or keep feeding and see how he does? Poor little fella.



















I appreciate your advice/opinions. Thanks,

Brett


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I know its hard, I too had to put down a few froglets with SLS. My understanding is that there is nothing you can do to fix the condition and they normally die from malnutrition. It is better to euthanize them humanely than for them to starve to death. 

I would definitely let the person who you bought the tads from know that this one has SLS. 

This article contains multiple humane methods of euthanasia.

http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/euthanasia.shtml


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

What a bummer, sorry for your froglet. I have a similar dilemma on my hands a tad with spindly rear legs and just won't pop front legs, so thanks for that link


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, that looks bad. Sorry


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

sigh. i was afraid that was the diagnosis. i'll go pick up some orajel tomorrow after work. I guess I was just hoping that maybe he'd be able to pull through. Part of life, i suppose.

Thanks guys,
brett


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I have dealt with Sls before. In my opinion the orajel method of euthanasia is my pick. Best wishes


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

23% benzocaine orajel applied in a pea size dose to the ventral (belly) side of the animal should result in a humane euthanization. 

james


----------

